# West Fargo man charged in bear killing



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

West Fargo man charged in bear killing
BOYCEVILLE, Wis. - A West Fargo man has been charged with illegally killing a big black bear found in the field of a Wisconsin farmer who is now fighting to keep the carcass.

RELATED CONTENT 
Add a comment (0) 
BOYCEVILLE, Wis. - A West Fargo man has been charged with illegally killing a big black bear found in the field of a Wisconsin farmer who is now fighting to keep the carcass.

Neil Schlough says he was harvesting corn Nov. 26 when he realized he had hit an animal with his combine. It was a 700-pound bear.

Schlough called a state game warden, bought a $75 tag from the agency and decided to have his "trophy" bear mounted. At the taxidermy, bullets holes were found in the hide.

Authorities say Michael C. Graff, 57, of West Fargo was charged Monday in Dunn County with hunting bear during a closed season, shooting or harming a hibernating bear, and shooting a bear without a license.

David Hausman, a Wisconsin warden supervisor, said a tip from a resident led authorities to Graff. He said wildlife officials in North Dakota and Wisconsin were involved in the investigation.

Hausman said Graff told authorities he shot the bear while deer hunting and mistook the sleeping bruin for a big buck.

Graff is slated to appear in court March 22. Hausman said Graff faces up to 27 months in jail and $30,000 in fines if found guilty of the misdemeanor charges.

The Wisconsin Department of Natural Resources seized the bear as evidence, but Schlough wants it back. He said the carcass was legally sold to him. He's hired an attorney and plans to sue the DNR for ownership.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

g/o said:


> Hausman said Graff told authorities he shot the bear while deer hunting and mistook the sleeping bruin for a big buck.


Yeah right! What did this bear have a nice rack? :eyeroll:

Throw the book at this clown! :******:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Why is it that people always mistake another animal for a deer? Horses', cows, moose  , deer, pronghorns, blaze orange?


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> Why is it that people always mistake another animal for a deer? Horses', cows, moose  , deer, pronghorns, blaze orange?


I'm guessing in most situations that is just the excuse after getting caught!!!! uke:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

How drunk or high would you have to be? Maybe the man has real bad eyes, maybe when we buy hunting licenses we should also pass an eye test.... :lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That is like telling a police officer "it wasn't me" honestly come up with a creative excuse.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> That is like telling a police officer "it wasn't me" honestly come up with a creative excuse.


Do you really think there is a creative excuse in these situations???


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

No, you are misunderstanding what I am trying to say. First there is never an excuse for what they do or did.

What I meant but get creative with an excuse is, everyone always says the same thing. Say something different stand out. I say that because there is a retired DNR officer that wrote about his days and an officer and it was hilarious in what people's excuses where.

Again, I don't support what those people did, but I enjoy reading or hearing about the excuses.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Not only was it combine roadkill, it was illegally shot by someone else before it became combine roadkill. Despite this, the combine dude is going to hire an attorney and sue for the return of his "trophy" bear...

Priceless... :eyeroll:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

buckseye said:


> How drunk or high would you have to be? Maybe the man has real bad eyes, maybe when we buy hunting licenses we should also pass an eye test.... :lol:


Finally someone comes up with a good idea!!!!! Lets see, most guys come into ND thru MN on the interstate, lets try and find an eye doctor whos office is right off the interstate in Fargo........................mmmmmm, let me think, I think I know who could provide said eye exams.........For a fee of course. Now you are talking about stimulating the local economy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: 8) :wink:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

at least he couldve said he thought it was an attacking saquatch uke: :evil: :******:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

> blhunter3 wrote:
> Why is it that people always m


istake another animal for a deer? Horses', cows, moose , deer, pronghorns, blaze orange?

I'm guessing in most situations that is just the excuse after getting caught!!!!
_________________

ITHINK WOODPECKER NAILED IT!
Jim


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Just another one of those worthless big city boys I guess, huh g/o

In the mythical land of Bertsville I am sure this would have never ever happened.

Oh my opinion on this article....

I think they should throw the book at this POS!!!!!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> Just another one of those worthless big city boys I guess, huh g/o
> 
> In the mythical land of Bertsville I am sure this would have never ever happened.


Cheap Shot Bob, I have not and will not make a comment on this, I reported this just like I have several articles. I'm sorry I didn't realize you were the only one allowed to do this on this site.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> That is like telling a police officer "it wasn't me" honestly come up with a creative excuse.


Like "My grandpa said I could do it"


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Bob Kellam said:


> Just another one of those worthless big city boys I guess, huh g/o
> 
> In the mythical land of Bertsville I am sure this would have never ever happened.


I agree, cheap shot. How is it any different than you or anyone else posting up on a guide getting busted? Has g/o ever responded with "just another worthless guide or outfitter huh Bob?"


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> Why is it that people always mistake another animal for a *deer*? Horses', cows, moose  , *deer*, pronghorns, blaze orange?


I have never mistaken a deer for a deer.....and are you talking about the horses' cows?

Just giving ya crap bl....


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

MSG Rude said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that people always mistake another animal for a *deer*? Horses', cows, moose  , *deer*, pronghorns, blaze orange?
> ...


 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Do you really think there is a creative excuse in these situations???


Sometimes. A man is pulled over after a chase for doing 120 mph in a 75 mph zone. The highway patrolman is about off duty and he tells the guy if you can give me a creative excuse for this flagrant violation I will let you go. The guy said my wife ran off with a highway patrolman last week, and I thought you were trying to bring her back.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> > Do you really think there is a creative excuse in these situations???
> 
> 
> Sometimes. A man is pulled over after a chase for doing 120 mph in a 75 mph zone. The highway patrolman is about off duty and he tells the guy if you can give me a creative excuse for this flagrant violation I will let you go. The guy said my wife ran off with a highway patrolman last week, and I thought you were trying to bring her back.


 :beer: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Wow, Plainsman with some humor.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> > Do you really think there is a creative excuse in these situations???
> 
> 
> Sometimes. A man is pulled over after a chase for doing 120 mph in a 75 mph zone. The highway patrolman is about off duty and he tells the guy if you can give me a creative excuse for this flagrant violation I will let you go. The guy said my wife ran off with a highway patrolman last week, and I thought you were trying to bring her back.


Insert rimshot here... :beer:


----------

